# New Addition!



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

Hey all, next week I'll be getting 10 crabs and 6 baby centipedes, but for the moment I've received a centipede from a guy in S.A that arrived today... Was packaged a little oddly:? But I've made the recommendation to him for next time to fix it! It seems to have a half dead feeler, and a half re-grown terminal leg... When it arrived it was _very_ thirsty as it went around drinking the droplets of water on the glass. Also quite hungry as the cricket that was in there didn't last 30 seconds! Didn't have a camera with me though:cry:

Anyway here are some photos (this one is much smaller than the escaped one.. I hope they're the same species so this one will grow!)































Hope the photos aren't too rubbish!


----------



## Vat69 (Oct 3, 2007)

While I might be creeped out by centipedes, the photos are great! They show clearly the creepiness of the beastie 

Sorry to hear he wasn't packaged very well, but it sounds like he's doing great now.

Make sure to post pics of the crabs when you recieve them. I love crabs!


----------



## swingonthespiral (Oct 3, 2007)

Great pics.... I love centipedes..... should really get some more......

Does he have a name????


----------



## Leigh (Oct 3, 2007)

though mildly unnerving, they are good pics. but i know little about these creepy crawlies, so forgive me asking; which end is the head?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

In the first three pictures the head is on the left. It's a redder colour.
Since I posted he seemed to have realised the cricket in the tnk was edible, and ate his 2nd cricket of the day. Amazing how quick they die. It's literally a 2 second struggle before it's over. He finished ths cricket in 3 minutes. Not a trace. Except a hindleg that fell off... But he's just finishing that now after finding it!!!
These pics aren't great as I was sort of panicking trying to get photos.
















While I posted those photos he finished the leg and is now cruising his tank! So awesome...


----------



## wood_nymph (Oct 3, 2007)

it looks a bit evil........... i like it!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

It looks very evil!! Mean little beady eyes and huge pincers!

*SWING*: I haven't named it yet. Suggestions?


----------



## lilmissrazz (Oct 3, 2007)

Imedelda marcos?? hehehe


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 3, 2007)

name it juice  coz its random!


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

Hahahahaha juice is awesome.
Juice it is! Thanks!


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 3, 2007)

Do you have any pics of the whole enclosure?


----------



## hornet (Oct 3, 2007)

found a stunning orange pede last night but thinking i would get nothing i only had 1 container with me so had to toss it when i found the scorps.


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

Argh hornet! I would've taken it off your hands no worries!!
Looking forward to you getting back, and seeing what business we may or may not be able to do mate!

*beesagtig*: this is his tank, with furnishings. Substrate is not quite what I would have liked, but it's all I had in my room. Is cocofibre, but mostly red sand and very fine gravel.










And some extras because, hey, why not?


























I'm really shocking with a camera.. but you can see the big pincers in some of those photos!


----------



## WombleHerp (Oct 3, 2007)

he looks like a goldfish swimming around in circles in the first 2 pics :lol:


----------



## Duke (Oct 3, 2007)

What's the scientific name of this?
p.s. how much and where did you get it from?


----------



## beesagtig (Oct 3, 2007)

nice enclosure, the substrate looks awesome!

Do you need any special licenses to keep them?


----------



## PhilK (Oct 3, 2007)

*Duke: *mate I have _no_ clue as to the scientific name.. I tried to I.D it using the CSIRO key, but it's so small and moves so quick it's very difficult to look at the little details... I managed to end out with the species name _Scolopendra morsitans _but that is by no means an accurate I.D... There're plenty of species it could be... I wish it was _Ethmostigmus rubripes _... they're the Aussie 'giants'. This one cost me 25 bucks including postage, but I probably should've asked for less. Got sent to me from a guy in S.A

*Beesagtig:* substrate should be deeper and should ideally be a 50/50 cocopeat/sand mix... No special licences at all. Make sure they can't get out. Keep the substrate damp (not soaked, but damped) as they dry out fairly easily. They bite too. _Hard._


----------

